
Source: Verizon also under pressure to cancel upcoming Huawei phone launch - tosh
http://www.androidpolice.com/2018/01/09/source-verizon-also-pressure-cancel-upcoming-huawei-phone-launch/
======
rgbrenner
2012 US House Intel Committee report on Huawei:
[https://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/...](https://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/documents/huawei-
zte%20investigative%20report%20\(final\).pdf)

